# Reputable company?



## HerbalEarthling (Nov 6, 2014)

Has anyone ever bought anything from www.chemistrystore.com ?  Things are _really_ cheap there!


----------



## new12soap (Nov 6, 2014)

Yes, several times, and I will again. I would recommend them.


----------



## lsg (Nov 7, 2014)

Yes, I buy from them sometimes.  There prices are reasonable, but the shipping is a killer.


----------



## HerbalEarthling (Nov 7, 2014)

lsg said:


> Yes, I buy from them sometimes.  There prices are reasonable, but the shipping is a killer.



Holy moly you weren't kidding!  $20 shipping for 5 lbs of cocoa butter?  Seems like they are adding a lot of handling charges.  They aren't even that far away from me (SC to MD, same coast).  I've ordered more for less from the west coast!


----------



## Jstar (Nov 16, 2014)

Wow..almost $15 shipping for one 8 oz bottle of FO within the US :shock:

I wont purchase from anyone who tries to make money on shipping, and they 'def' are...I know shipping, and that's ridiculous.


----------



## HerbalEarthling (Nov 16, 2014)

Jstar said:


> Wow..almost $15 shipping for one 8 oz bottle of FO within the US :shock:
> 
> I wont purchase from anyone who tries to make money on shipping, and they 'def' are...I know shipping, and that's ridiculous.



Agreed! It's a shame.


----------

